# 立



## J.F. de TROYES

" 立 " is the title given by Chi Li to one of her latest novels. I am  wondering  if the meaning of this character is plain enough without adding another word. How could it be translated ? 

You can have a look on a summary of the book here.

Thanks for giving your insight.


----------



## CapnPrep

I think it depends what you mean by "plain enough". If someone only knows the title of the book, 立, can they guess what the book is about? No. But if they read the book (or just a synopsis ), do they understand why it's called that? Yes.


----------



## xiaolijie

J.F. de TROYES said:


> How could it be translated ?
> [/URL].


Since it's literature / art, you can translate it into anything you like .
I think " 立 " by itself would not give away precisely what the novel is about but at the same  time, should not leave potential readers completely clueless (vagueness is highly appreciated in art & literature).


----------



## CapnPrep

J.F. de TROYES said:


> How could it be translated ?


How about "Up"?


----------



## SuperXW

I think "Stand" could work too.


----------



## Skatinginbc

The basic meaning of 立 is "stand up straight" (本义: 笔直的站立), and that's what came to my mind when I first saw the book  title.  I imagined it is a book about a person who stands up against all  odds when facing challenges, oppressions, hardship, enemies, etc..  If  that is indeed what the book is about, then 立 as the book title is fitting.  If not, then the title, in my opinion, is not "plain enough".


----------



## SuperXW

The Chinese 立 has the following meanings which may reflect the book's content: 
1. "to stand up by oneself" e.g. 三十而立
2. "to make someone/something stand up" e.g. 豎立榜樣
3. "to keep standing up straight" e.g. 立而不倒


----------



## xiaolijie

Since the novel is about the relationship and mutual support between mother and daughter , " 立 " in the title is clearly suggestive of "立足之地".


----------



## 枫十二

I don’t read that book.From the website you gave us,I consider it a book about growing up ,written  both from a mother’s perspective and her daughter’s perspective. 
I go with CapnPrep.When I saw *Up*,A very famous Chinglish* GOOD GOOD STUDY DAY DAY UP* came to my mind.
If you want the meaning of growing up,I suggest* Up* too. 
And as xiaolijie said *vagueness is highly appreciated in art & literature. Up *leaves me a lot of imagination.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

xiaolijie said:


> Since the novel is about the relationship and mutual support between mother and daughter , " 立 " in the title is clearly suggestive of "立足之地".



Coul you please translate this phrase ?


----------



## 枫十二

which phrase? 立足之地？


----------



## xiaolijie

立足之地= (literally: a place you can put a foot on): a foothold, an anchor point; metaphorically, a place you can depend on or retreat to.


----------



## 枫十二

*Up*: in a higher position 

立于不败之地 invincible ---- you *up* everything 
成长 grow up ,day day up----you *up* yourself
立足之地 a place you can put a foot on----if you find a place you can put a foot on,you are *up* the place

Hope this will help


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

xiaolijie said:


> 立足之地= (literally: a place you can put a foot on): a foothold, an anchor point; metaphorically, a place you can depend on or retreat to.



Do you mean  the title could suggest ( besides other given and quite possible interpretations ) that the mother' love for her daughter and vice-versa is the anchor point that makes possible any "growing up " ?


----------



## xiaolijie

Yes,  if I understand correctly, the relationship and love between mother and daughter were the foundation for their success and growth.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

xiaolijie said:


> Yes,  if I understand correctly, the relationship and love between mother and daughter were the foundation for their success and growth.



Thanks for the answer, xiaolijie ; that's what I was thinking.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Thanks to everybody. Your answers are enlighting and fulfil my question. I was feeling this title was intentionaly vague, but I was anable to figure out its possible meanings ; so you were really helpful.


----------



## kun2kun

Actually, the title has already been translated as "grown up" on the book cover. 
Just click on the picture on the link you provided to enlarge it and you'll be able to see the words in red text.


----------



## xiaolijie

Good observation! Never thought of it


----------



## 枫十二

...................I am speachless.


----------



## SuperXW

………………


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

kun2kun said:


> Actually, the title has already been translated as "grown up" on the book cover.
> Just click on the picture on the link you provided to enlarge it and you'll be able to see the words in red text.



A clever observation confirming what was previously said by the other contributors.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

feng12 said:


> ...................I am speachless.



Don't mind ! What you've said before was judicious enough not to add anything else


----------

